
Tracking the Bitcoin creator story - ColinWright
Just thought I&#x27;d list the submissions so far ...
======
detaro
In case you are not aware: everybody can trigger the [dupe] marking. A
submission that is flagged while there is only one comment, containing a link
to another HN submission, is marked as [dupe] instead of [flagged]. It's not
exactly obvious, but that is how it works.

~~~
ColinWright
I did not know that - thank you.

Was this announced anywhere?

~~~
detaro
No clue – I asked dang a while back if double posts should be flagged and he
told me.

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699846)
(133 comments)

    
    
        Satoshi Nakamoto Is Probably This Unknown
        Australian Genius?
        (wired.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701785)
(114 comments)

    
    
        Reported Bitcoin 'founder' Craig Wright's home
        raided by Australian police
        (theguardian.com)
    
    

Other submissions ... many now deleted as duplicates ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699896)

    
    
        Bitcoin's Creator Satoshi Nakamoto Is Probably
        This Unknown Australian Genius
        (wired.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700486)

    
    
        This Australian Says He and His Dead Friend
        Invented Bitcoin
        (gizmodo.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10700682)

    
    
        Wired think they know who started Bitcoin
        (engadget.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701076)

    
    
        Bitcoin creator 'is 44-year-old Australian',
        claims Wired
        (bbc.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701135)

    
    
        Wired and Gizmodo both claim to have possibly
        found the creator of Bitcoin
        (arstechnica.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701229)

    
    
        Bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto probably
        Australian academic, report claims
        (theguardian.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701279)

    
    
        This Australian Says He and His Dead Friend
        Invented Bitcoin
        (gizmodo.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701344)

    
    
        The mystery of Bitcoin's creator may have
        finally been solved
        (vox.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701646)

    
    
        Bitcoin's Creator Satoshi Nakamoto Is Probably
        This Unknown Australian Genius
        (wired.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702036)

    
    
        Australian police raid Sydney home of reported
        Bitcoin creator
        (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702238)

    
    
        Police Raid Sydney Home of Man Who Reportedly
        Created Bitcoin
        (bloomberg.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702397)

    
    
        Home of Reported 'Bitcoin Founder' Craig Wright
        Raided by Australian Fed Police
        (9news.com.au)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702406)

    
    
        Bitcoin Creator Satoshi Nakamoto Could Be
        Australian Man Craig Wright
        (smh.com.au)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702421)

    
    
        Australian police raid Sydney home of reported
        Bitcoin creator
        (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702441)

    
    
        Sydney home of suspected founder Craig Steven
        Wright raided over ATO warrant
        (abc.net.au)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702505)

    
    
        WikiLeaks: We assess that Dr. Wright is
        unlikely to be the coder behind Bitcoin
        (twitter.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702673)

    
    
        This Australian Says He and His Dead Friend
        Invented Bitcoin
        (gizmodo.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702772)

    
    
        'Bitcoin founder' Raided
        (bbc.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10702861)

    
    
        Police target the man identified as
        'Bitcoin creator'
        (engadget.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703097)

    
    
        Satoshi Nakamoto busted?
        (arstechnica.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703192)

    
    
        Australian police raid possible Bitcoin
        creator's house
        (theverge.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703310)

    
    
        Australian Police Raid Home of Man Said to
        Be Likely Creator of Bitcoin
        (nytimes.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703517)

    
    
        Police raid home of suspected Bitcoin
        mastermind Satoshi Nakamoto
        (smh.com.au)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703525)

    
    
        Bitcoin founder's Australia home raided
        by Sydney police
        (bbc.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703810)

    
    
        Australian police raid Sydney home of
        reported Bitcoin creator
        (reuters.com)

